# Sticky  What happens at a Support Group Meeting?



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Typical Outline of Support Group Meetings*
Meetings start at the time specified sharp
Welcome and Introduction of Speaker
Guest speaker (30-45 minute presentation, with questions encouraged during the presentation)
Questions for the Guest Speaker, and answers
Announcements
A chance for everyone to briefly introduce themselves to the group (first name, have you been diagnosed with IBS, brief comment on how you're doing or a current concern)
Family members and friends are welcome and should also introduce themselves break for networking (speak with individuals or break into small groups)
 The format of the meetings is structured but informal. You'll have lots of opportunities for questions and dialogue, both in the whole group setting as well as in smaller groups or person-to-person. Remember, to give everyone a chance to ask questions, it may not be possible for each person to ask all of the questions they have because of time constraints. The personal introductions before the break allow participants to identify others with similar experiences or concerns for the networking time.


----------



## SumitG

Why dont we start online support group meetings? People from different parts can join in too.


----------

